

HTML5 New Target for Cybercriminals - 8ig8
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-16005053

======
nextparadigms
I'm getting really tired of the "cyber" warfare. It's obvious they are just
now starting to push hard for it, thinking they'll get people to give up even
more rights and let them spy all their activities online, so they can _maybe_
catch some "cyber-criminals".

------
8ig8
How does this article get published? It has a single source who happens to run
a technology firm... Plant fear. Profit.

Is there no money left in news that the reporter could not make some calls to
verify or dispute these claims?

